
How to listen to audio books while working without missing anything important? - amichail
Suppose you would like to listen to an audio book while working on something.<p>The problem is that some activities (e.g., programming) make it quite likely for you to miss important parts of the book.<p>How can you get around this problem without too much distraction from your work?<p>Sample idea:  an audio book could have an audio alert before each important part perhaps as determined by the author(s) and/or other readers/listeners.
======
almost
This typifies the trap I think a lot of us fall into sometimes, particularly
programmers. We get so caught up in trying to find technical solutions to a
perceived problem that we don't take a step back and ask if what we're trying
to do makes sense at all.

Why do you want to listen to an audio book AND program at the same time? If
both require your full attention then do them separately and so you can give
it to them.

If you really are only interested in a small number of "important bits" in
your audio book then maybe an audio books is not the right form for that
information. Text is a lot easier to skim read, maybe you can even find a plot
summary somewhere to speed things up. Or maybe you want a heavily abridged
version of the audio book where it just tells you the important plot points,
but that doesn't sound like very much fun.

------
mechanical_fish
I can't even listen to _music_ while I program, let alone an audiobook. So my
suggestion is: Just give up.

Everyone's mind is different, of course, but I'd hypothesize that even if
_you_ can listen to a book and program "simultaneously", your language centers
are probably doing a lot of task switching, thereby impairing your creativity.
You might find that if you just focus on the programming you will ship faster,
thus leaving you time in the day to enjoy your audiobook while running on the
treadmill. Win-win-win.

~~~
gojomo
I can listen to music -- but it has to have a low novelty factor. Old
favorites I've heard many, many times before or some highly-repetitive
electronic music can be comforting without being distracting.

------
jsz0
Preemptively pausing the book when my work requires full attention works for
me. I also use the 30 second replay feature on the iPhone. Maybe the most
important thing is to pick the right book type. I find historical non-fiction
is great for me because I often already know a bit about the subject so I can
listen and just grab some random facts or stories without being concerned
about every detail. I rarely multi-task with complex fiction. I feel like I'm
missing too much.

------
ryszard99
when i was a kid i used to go to sleep with the radio on. in the country town
i was from all we had at the time was an AM station that played classics.

as a teenager i found that i knew the words to _heaps_ of classic tracks. i'm
not sure if its because of the conscious or the unconscious (ie sleeping) (or
a combination of both) listening i did, but found it weird.

remembering this (in my 30's now), i thought it would be and interesting
experiment to try it again, pretty much trying to pick stuff up by osmosis.

I have some learn french audio books and put them on in my ears while
performing various tasks. the idea is that i dont concentrate on the book per
se, but the other task at hand.

for me in my 30's now, there wasnt the expected "kung fu, i know kung fu"
moment, so i thought, as i dont use french in my normal day to day activities
it didnt really work so well.

later on (with my french speaking GF) we would have a chat and i would ask
things like "is this a french word" etc etc... i'm not sure these words were
from previous conversations, or whatever, so from a scientific POV, its pretty
much a negative... in my unscientific opinion however, i think that i have
absorbed a bit of french from the osmosis type of learning.

i guess it depends on your goals and what you want to achieve.

if you want to pick up hard facts quickly, then learning by osmosis, at least
in my experience, is not a very efficient way of doing it.

if you just want to pick things up "along the way" the learning my osmosis may
work for you, however keep in mind you may not have the "kung fu, i know kung
fu" moments.

as always YMMV :-)

------
psyklic
I don't know what kind of answer you expect ... of course if you're "in the
zone" you won't be paying attention to an audio book. The higher concern for
me isn't that you'll miss important parts of the book, but rather that you'll
make errors while working or be less productive.

Try listening to it when you're driving, working out, eating, etc.

~~~
amichail
The important content of a book probably constitutes only a small fraction of
that book.

One could imagine audio alerts before important points.

The listener could even indicate the minimum importance threshold for audio
alerts.

~~~
ajborley
People could do this for conversations too! Imagine zoning out while your wife
chats away, and then, bing!, you're alerted to the fact that she's about to
tell you she's pregnant! Awesome!

I'd set my importance threshold to somewhere above "I think we should get the
new curtains in puce" but below "and they only cost 500 dollars".

------
chrischen
I can't even follow along an audio book while doing _nothing_. I keep zoning
out.

------
phead
Why don't you try working while at work?

